# Mi hom haz ben turnd sighed-weighz



## LakeCondo (Jun 16, 2012)

:? How wood she liek it if she wuz inn hur pen & when she went hom a windo wuz abov wear the dor uset too bee? HUNIE

Stop complaining, Honey. You were throwing all the things you were digging in your box & it was going into your litter box. Now it can't. Besides, now you can make that 2nd floor window bigger. You enjoy that & still have the same number of doors & windows you had before in your metal grid & cardboard habitat. I just rotated it 90`, a quarter turn.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 16, 2012)

Ohhhh I knows wat you means. Mommy and daddy changed their bedroom and some of my very specialist places were moved. I got used to it now, but I das some upset at firstest. You will be ok. I kepts dem awake for a while until I gots used to it. Heehee da will teach dem.


----------



## kmaben (Jun 16, 2012)

ladies I seem to move homes every six months. Theze peeps jez don understand. How do they even manage without us?


----------



## silversky2668 (Jun 17, 2012)

My mummy moved the room all around yesterday! Now my home and pen are in the corner of the room, and all of my favorite places to get in trouble are hidden! And mummy put her bed against the wall she can put one of those fence things around it easier--I can't jump up there and pee no mores! :grumpy: But there's a lot more space to run around and I was zooming last night and even did some binkies because it was so much fun. Mummy says she can make my pen even bigger now since there's more floor space


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 17, 2012)

Everybunny has a complaint about us stupid humans, I guess.
Orlena


Yez, itt wuz lik earthquak ore some thin. Card bored wallz re-muvd, digg box & medal wals movd. Butt I fixt it good noww.
HUNIE


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 17, 2012)

Need to train your humans better!


----------



## BunnyMind (Jul 15, 2012)

Grr, mommy said she was "cleaning" my hom. She changed it all the wayz! I don't have my little wooden floor anymore


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 15, 2012)

What do you have now as a floor? Honey likes her indoor-outdoor carpeting because it is soft & not slippery. She would like it better if the edges weren't outside her pen & out of reach of chewing.

I haven't let Honey use the computer since her complaints last month, but I had [in MY opinion] to change things again because stuff was still going from the habitat into the litter box, so I had to completely redo it. She was lucky in that I had enough leftover material I could make the new one before removing the old one. I should have been the one complaining. It took a lot of time & the 600 zip ties I had are down to maybe 100, being on my 4th design.

Anyway, my bunny friend, you must learn to accept change & look for the advantages it just might involve.


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 29, 2012)

HEHE my mummy can't change the cages around thinks won't fit any other way. - Willow


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 30, 2012)

I just changed Honey's square habitat within her xpen. So she had no business complaining & I'd not letting her near my netbook again. Her spelling was embarrassing, for one thing, lol. I use spell-check, so it doesn't happen two me.


----------

